# I/O stats of HD?



## bluephoenix (Feb 6, 2011)

How can I find the i/o stats of each of my hard disc partitions?Is there a specific tool that records such information in FreeBSD? I look for info on the reads/writes of / /usr /tmp, etc, (provided they are located in different partitions).


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Feb 6, 2011)

bluephoenix said:
			
		

> How can I find the i/o stats of each of my hard disc partitions?Is there a specific tool that records such information in FreeBSD? I look for info on the reads/writes of / /usr /tmp, etc, (provided they are located in different partitions).


gstat() and iostat() can be useful as well.


----------

